

Screen by screen comparison of deployment on AppHarbor (YC) vs Microsoft Azure - thesethings

This guy did a great write-up.<p>tl;dr: Azure had many more steps and inferior client experience (Silverlight bugging out for example).<p>AppHarbor: http://jasonsirota.com/deploying-an-on-premise-app-to-the-cloud-a-pa<p>Azure: http://jasonsirota.com/part-2-deploying-an-on-premises-aspnet-mvc-ap
======
thesethings
Clickable:

AppHarbor: [http://jasonsirota.com/deploying-an-on-premise-app-to-the-
cl...](http://jasonsirota.com/deploying-an-on-premise-app-to-the-cloud-a-pa)

Azure: [http://jasonsirota.com/part-2-deploying-an-on-premises-
aspne...](http://jasonsirota.com/part-2-deploying-an-on-premises-aspnet-mvc-
ap)

------
jasonsirota
<author> Thanks for posting. Azure did indeed have many more steps, I almost
tl;dr my own post.

